#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Thai Consulate, Vientiane, can anybody help me please

## Billabong Golf Bar

Good afternoon, I am a new member and want to know if anyone knows where the Thai Embassy is in Vientiane and a hotel not too far away from it. I am going to be there on 21st next week. Many thanks in advance for any help. Swagman Bob

----------


## dirtydog

The Thai consulate in Vientiane has now moved round the corner to Rue Bourichane, got to admit it is quite an impressive building and a bit better organized than the old consulate.

More below with photos.

Thai Consulate Vientianne (Vientiane Thai Consulate - Embassy has moved)

----------


## Phuketrichard

Vientaine is quiet small so get a hotel anywhere.
Plenty of nice places 1-3 blocks off the river, place we stayed was 400 baht for a good size room with air con and internet and breakfast included
Vientiane travel guide - Wikitravel

----------


## Bettyboo

Any time I've visited the embassy, I've come from Nong Khai and all the drivers at the border will take you there with ease and pretty cheaply; thenj walk around and find sme nice guesthouses/hotels in the immediate vacinity; always been easy. - if you're coming from NongKhai...

----------


## Loy Toy

I hope this information helps you Bob and I am sure Nedwalk, like me is very happy your decided to join our forum.

----------


## Billabong Golf Bar

thanks to all for the info especially you Nedwalk

----------

